# Getting rid of acne asap



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Since starting test+deca I've come out with a cluster of acne on my shoulder. I've always had spots on my face and back but nothing like this. I have to wear dark tops because ill end up with a big patch of blood on my top.

I'm going to Thailand on the 20th and want to be confident enough to be topless, because atm I'm too embarassed to even show my mates when they ask.

Docs given me some antibiotics that I can already tell will do **** all, and I'm using BP cream. Drinking loads of water, and moisturising.

I'm ordering accutane now and will take at 20mg ED along with Sunbeds (not recommended on accutane but 6 mins twice a week). And I'm just wondering what else I can do to speed up the process. Even thinking of getting some melonotan to look darker so they're not as visible

Thanks for any advice


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Why are your mates asking you to take your top off?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Just take the Accutane and don't fret too much. It took 2 weeks to clear me up so if you're lucky, it might do the same for you.

If it doesn't, when you get out to Thailand just spend one day in the sun, get a bit of a burn and they'll be gone. There's nothing like a tropical sun to clear up a bit of acne.


----------



## dj_obliviouz (Jan 6, 2013)

Dyl said:


> ### cluster of acne on my shoulder###


I was 12 when I started battling with teenage acne. By the time I was 15 it was very bad and tetracycline, mino-mycin, mino-cycline have after years of usage gave me all kinds of side effects. At 16 a dermatologist gave me Orathane which is a brand of product containing Isotretin(oin). There is Roaccurate which is the same also, or Accutane in other counties. This stuff is strong and works even on a very short term with a daily dose of 20mg.

My advice is avoid sun and sun beds like a plague especially if your skin is white. After one week your lips may start cracking, and your nose may bleed. I was on 40mg/day and my lips were dry after 2 weeks and my nose started to bleed after a month. Later on 20mg/day i got burned in the sun after being out for less than 5 minutes. (Australian sun stronger than UK of course)


----------



## dj_obliviouz (Jan 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

clean your bed sheets atleast once a week, try have a shower before bed.

If your skin is getting too dry from the showers moisturize it


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Christ. I've never had a nosebleed in my life so don't fancy them starting now! I will only take 20mg ED and see how I get on. And I've heard accutane off these websites is usually underdosed


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd stop moisturising the areas with acne, you want to dry these areas as much as possible with the creams/accutane etc


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm changing my bed as much as possible because the pillows are covered in blood haha. I don't moisturise the patch on my shoulder, just my face as that's drying out loads already.

Cheers for all the advice


----------



## dj_obliviouz (Jan 6, 2013)

just remembered another thing, some of the guys at my school who could not convince their doctors to prescribe accutane type products had success with high doses of Vitamin A. Their acne was not as bad as mine, so if yours isn't cystic maybe give that a try.


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

So vitamin A and b5 seems worth trying?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i use vitimin b complex, garlic tablets and zinc tablets


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Accutane for 2-4 weeks. However, It might increase acne the first few weeks but thats also shows that its working.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Accutane is good but it won't clear proper acne in 4 weeks

Those that say it did must of only had a few spots, not proper acne

I'm just coming to the end of my 6 month course and I only started seeing improvements at month 3, from month 4 onwards it got better and I'm pretty much clear now but lots of blemishes


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

I had severe cystic acne all through my teenage years, i has cysts the size of half golf balls on my face, the accutane took around 2 months to start working on these badboys.

What im saying is i doubt yours is as bad as what mine was (i have never seen anyone with it like that) then accutane should clear you up nicely.

Im going on it again just to clear up the last little bits once and for all


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the accutane to arrive. But the cluster of them on my shoulder is getting worse. They're starting to really itch and I'd say starting to spread (I wake up scratching them). Really hope the accutane works.

I would post a picture up of the main acne, but its horrible haha. The ones that are spread out over my back are more like small red lumps. I've had cystic acne when I was younger, or when I'm really stressed/depressed. So I'm lucky I've not got them


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Accutane is good but it won't clear proper acne in 4 weeks
> 
> Those that say it did must of only had a few spots, not proper acne
> 
> I'm just coming to the end of my 6 month course and I only started seeing improvements at month 3, from month 4 onwards it got better and I'm pretty much clear now but lots of blemishes


Took me 8 months for my acne to clear up and it came back again 2 months later. Epic fail 

But it only comes back in 1/2 places, before it was even on my lips :what:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Majestic121 said:


> Took me 8 months for my acne to clear up and it came back again 2 months later. Epic fail
> 
> But it only comes back in 1/2 places, before it was even on my lips :what:


That's sh1t mate! Sorry to hear that...

Was it AAS induced or did you have it from teens?


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Funny how saying its not cystic I've woken up with a golfball on my trap


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> That's sh1t mate! Sorry to hear that...
> 
> Was it AAS induced or did you have it from teens?


Teens, started about when I was 13/14.. now im 24 lool

Just genetics really, cant really do anything about it apart from take care of myself.. aint that bad tho, was on accutane 2 years ago


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Dyl said:


> I'm still waiting for the accutane to arrive. But the cluster of them on my shoulder is getting worse. They're starting to really itch and I'd say starting to spread (I wake up scratching them). Really hope the accutane works.
> 
> I would post a picture up of the main acne, but its horrible haha. The ones that are spread out over my back are more like small red lumps. I've had cystic acne when I was younger, or when I'm really stressed/depressed. So I'm lucky I've not got them


Hopefully the accutane will work for you mate. Only starting my second cycle if it works for me (chest was a state right after first cycle, yet not a single spot before I began)... my bodybuilding dream depends on it really!


----------



## cjheadrick (Mar 12, 2010)

Got roche roaccutane. Drop me a line if interested


----------



## cjheadrick (Mar 12, 2010)

cjheadrick said:


> Got roche roaccutane. Drop me a line if interested


cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk


----------



## cjheadrick (Mar 12, 2010)

Dyl said:


> I'm still waiting for the accutane to arrive. But the cluster of them on my shoulder is getting worse. They're starting to really itch and I'd say starting to spread (I wake up scratching them). Really hope the accutane works.
> 
> I would post a picture up of the main acne, but its horrible haha. The ones that are spread out over my back are more like small red lumps. I've had cystic acne when I was younger, or when I'm really stressed/depressed. So I'm lucky I've not got them


cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk. I've got boxes of roche roaccutane if interested mate


----------

